# How much to start to turn flashlights from scratch?



## tino_ale (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi guys,

Subject quite doest say it all. I have read a thread lately that was about lathe noise... and I was extremely surprised that a lathe could be used in an appartment. That changes everything... Now I'm getting more and more interrested!

My question is : how much, including all the needed tools (turnkey package), would cost a lathe that could allow me to :

- Work on 2D-mags (fined head and tube, re-thread)
- Work on relfectors (shave or reduce OD)
- Make 2xCR123 flashlights from scratch (including curling)
- Later, make 6-4 titanium flashlights

I would like something that could allow me to do neat job, tight tolerance and sharp cuttings. I know it is more a question of operator  , but I would like a machine that could allow high quality machining. Same for titanium, I know it will take time to be ready, but the day I am, I would like to be able to make Ti flashlight without problem from the machine. I see a lathe as a long term investment, not something to change every 2 years.

A compact lathe would be better of course, as long as it doesn't compromise what has been said before (precision, high strengh titanium turning...).

So, how much would such a lathe+tools set cost overall? Is $1000 a reasonnable figure?

Last question : what would be needed to make patterned bodies? :naughty:


----------



## Anglepoise (Jan 18, 2007)

Although I have never personally owned any of the 'mini' lathes, I am told that many of them are just fine to 'learn' with.
Living in Europe will not be a problem as there are excellent models to choose from. 

Your dilemma will be what compromises you are prepared to make.

If you had a basement or ground floor work shop, then I would strongly recommend a big heavy used machine. 

Now a small table top lathe can do exacting work in the hands of a patient man. 
Its limitations are size, and lack of weight ( finish surface quality). And the main size problem is the diameter of the hollow spindle. This is where discussion of 'mini' lathes comes to a grinding halt.

When doing all internal work, and some external work, on a flashlight, the body of the light has to slide into the chuck and down the spindle, so cutting is being done within a couple of inches from the chuck. If the spindle internal diameter is 1/2"
......we have a problem. 

To get a mag C or D to slide in so one can work on the end requires a spindle and chuck that probably is only available on a machine weighing around 1000 lbs.

A CR123 light will require a bore of min 1". So you see the limitations of the 'mini's' are very dependent on stock size used and what you want to do.

Yes....for $1000 you can get going but not with the ability to do things mentioned in your post above. 

Try and get a good used machine that comes with tooling. Look about. 
Lots of good used equipment for sale in the free classified papers all over Europe. 

Good luck,


----------



## 65535 (Jan 18, 2007)

You can always rent some some storage space and get a generator and set up in a garage type thing.


----------



## scott.cr (Jan 18, 2007)

A 2D Maglite is a bit of a stretch for the mini machines... I had a 7x10 mini lathe and it just didn't have the length to do internal work on a 2D. (External work was fine as long as I used a bullnose live center on one end.)

You can get one of the mini lathes with a very long bed (20-inches) which will acommodate the D-cell Mags, but you will still be limited on internal work because the lathe will not be stiff enough for boring bars and such that are over three inches in length.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 18, 2007)

In the US, you can get a 9x20 for less than $1000. You still have to buy tooling after that, but that's an incremental investment. You will always be buying tooling. 


I've gotten some very nice finishes on a 7x10. It's a matter of the right tools and patience.

You can use a steady rest in place of running the piece through the spindle. The rest supports the long piece. Not as nice or easy, but it's been done that way for a hundred years.

Daniel


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd recommend looking for a used Wabeco 3000 or 6000--great German precision lathes. May not be able to do everything on your list, but certainly most of them.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 18, 2007)

This is a very interesting thread tino_ale (hi by the way!) - I also am intersted in giving a whirl, and would be willing to actually clean my closet to make room for a lathe!

PhotonFanatic - those Wabecos look really nice, but really pricey!


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks for your replies guys,

Well, I must say that I was more or less expecting the content of your kind answers. It looks like a resonnable priced small lathe will always be limited, and not only in terms of size.  

A couple of your answers say that such a mini-lathe will not allow to do everything I mentionned above... "some of the work you mentionned"
But in particular, is the CR123 (or 18750 :naughty: ) titanium flashlight realistic?

Wabeco machines do look high end one, but are out of my range in terms of budget.

Even if I still cannot work on Mags, I'm still interrested in a "cheap" mini-lathe to make mods. Tweak reflectors, make heatsink to mod CR123 lights... I have ideas and I can't make them becore reality, that's very frustrating...

Does that still justify such an expense...? That's the hard question I will have to answer to take a decision. Thanks for your help.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Tino,

The classic mini lathes have a spindle that's 3/4 inch id. This is plenty for doing CR123 lights. It's quite possible to work with the 2 cell mag lights in a mini-lathe. A live center supports the end furthest from the chuck. A rest may be needed to do inside operations.

In addition to to the mods you do, you benefit from the huge amount of learning that comes with doing it yourself.

Daniel


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 21, 2007)

You could always look for a Used Myford (UK Lathe) - or look in the UK Magazine "Model Engineer" -it's THE jounal for Home Shop Machinists out there - hard to get in the US


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 15, 2007)

Used Emco (not Enco) lathes are pretty common over there. I hear they don't go for nearly as much as they do in the states. There are also a couple of French brands that I can't remember off the top of my head.

Your best bet for a well-equipped lathe at a reasonable price is a used one. You can get older machines very cheaply.


----------



## will (Feb 15, 2007)

I have an ENCO Mini-lathe 7 x10 - the bore on the chuck is .625 inch (5/8). I bored mine out to take a Maglite Mini-mag body inside the chuck. As previously stated - you can do external work on on a 2 D mag - nothing internal .

Not mentioned - any metal work is going to require some kind of cutting oil. I am pretty neat about stuff, but there is almost no way to prevent some from getting on the surrounding areas and on the floor. Then there are the metal chips to contend with.


----------



## labrat (Mar 4, 2007)

If you have no previous experience using metal-tools, or a lathe, I would advice you to find and attend some hobby/training courses first, before you start looking for your own machines for a metal-shop!
And to be able to do presision-works on parts the size of a Maglite 2D, I believe the mini-machines are unable to perform much here.
Better then to get an older, used lathe, to be able to get one close to your expected cost (but then this is nothing to install and use in a normal appartment, they make too much noise).
But you can check here on the Internet, search for EMCO and Unimat, they have small, table-top lathes, with a lot of add-on equipment available.
Many hobbyists, jewellers, watch-makers have some of these for simple jobs, and for learning and gain some experience they are truly invaluable!
I have an old Unimat 1, had to upgrade the motor to a better, quieter and stronger one, and also some of the bearings had to be replaced (but the kit was originally aquired from a complete clean-out sale in an old ware-house here many years ago, so the initial cost was very low!).
And the power-supply had to be a better one than batteries, of course!
But I have made custom-screws in brass with this (for mounting brass-candleholders on the wall in a nice fashion), and aluminium-wheels for Kyosho Mini-Z, and display car models as well.
You have to start somewhere, but at the top is not the right place!


----------

